# National 400



## k_green (2 Mar 2017)

Just signed up for this. Double my longest distance to date but plenty of time to build up to it! Who else is doing it?


----------



## redfalo (3 Mar 2017)

I'll be there


----------



## Banjo (4 Mar 2017)

Mrs B and I have volunteered to help man the Llanelwedd control.(near Builth Wells)

Any complaints about the baked beans will be answered with a large ladle.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Mar 2017)

Linky for those interested http://www.aukweb.net/events/nat400/


----------

